# How do you keep floating plants from drifting.



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

So I LOVE floating plants, but I also have HOB filters and they get drawn towards them and then pushed under, repeat. I just want them to hang out at the top to give cover for the corries to feel safe and for the Endler fry to hide in. Any suggestions.?

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A suction cup (or magnetic algae scrapers) with some fishing line looped around the bunch of plants will work. In one of my tanks I've put a front to back piece of plexiglass as a sort of tank divider It goes 3 inches down from the surface. It is 4 inches from the end of the tank, and an Aquaclear is mounted on the end of the tank. It keeps the duckweed away from the filter stream. I will post a picture Monday.


----------



## DeerHunter (Aug 12, 2016)

Take some air tubing and make a circle out of it. Slip in behind the intake and the rest will float. Plants will not go over the tubing and will stay out of your intake. I did this with duckweed.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

DeerHunter said:


> Take some air tubing and make a circle out of it. Slip in behind the intake and the rest will float. Plants will not go over the tubing and will stay out of your intake. I did this with duckweed.


Awesome idea, I'm gonna try this&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! I will try them out. Now to figure out what i want to try it on


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the picture:









I am about to weed some floating plants out if you want any.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I use 3/8" tubing for floating rings they have better 'stopping' power to keep thing in and out.
I use one for a feeding ring in the pond to keep the food / feedng area clear of plants.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Tom, not quite sure what i want to put in yet. although i am leaning towards a water sprite/fern, but not sure i want to deal with trimming it constantly.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

fill the waterline right to the output of the HOB. the flow will push the floating plants towards the front of the tank but not under.


----------



## Adam Edmond (Oct 26, 2016)

To prevent your frogbit from drowning, cut out the top of a Styrofoam cup, floated it in the tank, and used it as a corral for my frogbit. Tie this makeshift corral with thread and tether it to the back of your tank to prevent the corral from drifting.


----------



## hsin (Dec 13, 2015)

I use two drinking straws, one stuffed inside another. Not the prettiest solution but it gets the job done.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

This is a good idea and can be easily DIY'd
Floating Plant Guard - Han Aquatics


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I just put in a plastic baffle by cutting a plastic water bottle, similar to this. It's working really well, didn't even have to tape it to the lid of my Aquaclear.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

put this under/behind the HOB and it will keep the plants away from the out


----------

